# STEINHART "OCEAN 44 automatic" has arrived



## edwinwalke

Just saw the new Ocean 44 on the Steinhart website. It is the black bezel with ETA 2824 movement. It is 380/320 Euros depending on whether you pay the VAT.


----------



## delco714

I want one


----------



## Chromejob

Yep, same pics as before. Some of those dial markers are not centered....[1] :think: but otherwise, I think it's a damn find looking timepiece.

I can't help but notice that the OBDLC has been featured on the home page for a while ... must be selling briskly. 

[1] I.e., the lume dot is not centered on the steel marker, giving a wall-eyed look. I'm sure it's not the case on production models.


----------



## acello27

Yup. I saw that also. Pretty sweet.

Anyone know the crystal thickness on these 44 models?
Also how thick is the bezel sapphire? 
Thanks.


----------



## H.Solo

Here are some shots of mine...


----------



## cuts33

Fastest. Shipping. Ever. 

Hahah - what'd you do steal a prototype?


----------



## acello27

cuts33 said:


> Fastest. Shipping. Ever.
> 
> Hahah - what'd you do steal a prototype?


Look at his location. It's the Steinhart company address.
I'm about 3 hours away in northern Italy. I think I need a road trip!


----------



## edwinwalke

cuts33 said:


> Fastest. Shipping. Ever.
> 
> Hahah - what'd you do steal a prototype?


He must have been waiting on the truck when it arrived from Switzerland.


----------



## Chromejob

Lovely, Solo, lovely. I like that the bracelet end pieces aren't jutting out, but take the connection link from the bracelet. 

It looks a little like the numbers of the bezel are formed by relief, cutouts in the black coating of the underside of the sapphire insert. IF that's the case, ... couldn't the underlying bezel be coated with lume, resulting in glowing numbers?


----------



## pinchycm

They should bring that bezel to the current Ocean (non 44) line. That'd be amazing.


----------



## H.Solo

Chromejob said:


> It looks a little like the numbers of the bezel are formed by relief, cutouts in the black coating of the underside of the sapphire insert.


No, its not "cutout" its silver and black printing on the undersite of the saphire bezel. But looks really gorgeous!

It's really a blessing to live about 20 Minutes away from the Steinhart-office... ;-) I have the watch for some days now, but promised Günter not to show any pictures of it, before it was available on the website!


----------



## rukrem

So everyone, you will be happy to knowI have decided what my next watch will be, any guesses? b-)

That bezel looks pretty awesome .... I can only image how nicely the sapphire would compliment a little color - are the folks at Steinhart going to make either a pepsi or coke colored combo?


----------



## H.Solo

If you want a 44 with Pepsi/Coke, you'll have to go for the GMT-Version... there would be no point of a two colored bezel with the 3-hands automatic.


----------



## delco714

Anyone else think this flows better than the GMT versions? It just looks more proper for some reason. I can't put into words my justification, though.


----------



## cuts33

delco714 said:


> Anyone else think this flows better than the GMT versions? It just looks more proper for some reason. I can't put into words my justification, though.


I don't know if "flow" is the right word but I just like the look of it better and I think my reasoning is I have never cared for the bezel on the GMT versions with the 2,4,6,8, etc. I realize that you need that for the GMT function to serve its purpose, but aesthetically, I just don't care for it. I also have no use for a GMT function so the cost-savings is a plus as well.

I have been waiting for this one to come out and based on the pictures that Solo put up - I will not be disappointed.


----------



## Chromejob

H.Solo said:


> If you want a 44 with Pepsi/Coke, you'll have to go for the GMT-Version... there would be no point of a two colored bezel with the 3-hands automatic.


Lots and lots of divers have a contrasting color for the first 15 or 20 minutes of the hour .... not sure if it's very visible deep underwater, but it does help, particularly on milsub-style bezels with minute markers going all the way round the dial. Like, um, this one. Now, here where there are larger minute ticks 0:00 to 0:15, and smaller ticks the rest of the circumference,... :think: ... not sure if a red & blue or red & black or other color contrast would work. I'll leave that to Triton.

BTW, I noticed the "pebbly" texture in the caseback engraving, how's it feel on the wrist?


----------



## watch.aholic

I think that bezel looks just fantastic. The whole watch as such would have a great wrist presence. I don't know for some reason, I can't get over the fact that the dial appears to be smaller in proportion to the bezel. Or if I can put it in another way, the rehaut has to be slightly less wide & that extra space should be taken by a bigger dial. I don't want to kick off another row here about comparing it to the DSSD but it's not a mystery that it is indeed the source of inspiration for this watch. The rehaut in DSSD is flatter or perhaps completely flat and even with that it_appears_ to be smaller than the rehaut in the Ocean 44. I think it's the sloping rehaut in the Ocean that gives appears to give an illusion that it's much bigger & that consequently takes that little bit of extra space *atleast visually* over the dial.

Here is a pic for comparison









Does someone see this as a flaw or is it just me who's got stuck with it?

I would order an Ocean 1 in a heartbeat if they had this bezel on it. I think logically they will have it on it sooner or later as it's a step ahead and they are already doing it on the Ocean 44.


----------



## tpdtom

Well, I just pulled the trigger ! Having compared all the different sizes of the watches I've owned or tried on I know this is a perfect size for me. 42-45mm is great and my 45 PO wears just right. The 40mm of the originals just are a bit too small. My 42 GMT and Ocean I are good, but I'm really excited to receive this. I'm going to the Philippines next month and this is perfect timing :-!:-!...Tom


----------



## rukrem

H.Solo said:


> If you want a 44 with Pepsi/Coke, you'll have to go for the GMT-Version... there would be no point of a two colored bezel with the 3-hands automatic.


... really? I have seen three handed divers with two colored bezels in fact I have one .... but I guess it is pointless b-)


----------



## Riker

It has been my opinion since the first time I saw both the 44 GMT & auto next to each other a few months ago that the 44 auto's dial looks cleaner than the GMT. Solo's pics give a good idea of the uncluttered, clean appearance of the dial.



delco714 said:


> Anyone else think this flows better than the GMT versions? It just looks more proper for some reason. I can't put into words my justification, though.


I haven't heard whether there will be more bezels options specifically for the 44 auto, but there certainly is scope for full coloured options like blue, green, red maybe.... I agree with Solo, not much practical use for a dual colour bezel. If wanted, attach the GMT's coloured bezels which I am sure a few people will do...


----------



## H.Solo

Riker said:


> ...but there certainly is scope for full coloured options like blue...


I'll have a blue one, please!


----------



## tmoris

is it just me, or does the dial appear to others to be too small compared to the bezel..?


----------



## bankmind80

Can someone please send me a PM with the link to the website link in the USA? I've heard something about Steinhart changing there name to Debaufre.


----------



## Titan II

bankmind80 said:


> Can someone please send me a PM with the link to the website link in the USA? I've heard something about Steinhart changing there name to Debaufre.


bank mind80,

Debaufre used to be Steinhart's affiliate in the US but they are no longer affiliated. You can order Steinhart timepieces directly from the source at the link below. I responded to your post in another thread with instructions on ordering.

Steinhart Watches - exklusive Uhren für Liebhaber - Fliegeruhren, Chronographen

Good luck,

Rene


----------



## bankmind80

Titan II said:


> bank mind80,
> 
> Debaufre used to be Steinhart's affiliate in the US but they are no longer affiliated. You can order Steinhart timepieces directly from the source at the link below. I responded to your post in another thread with instructions on ordering.
> 
> Steinhart Watches - exklusive Uhren für Liebhaber - Fliegeruhren, Chronographen
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Rene


Thanks for the info mate! I'm really interested in the Triton 100 ATM, but I'm not sure if I like that black DLC coating, I much prefer the brushed stainless steel version that I have seen in previous released models with the stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## gerryoris

H.Solo said:


> Here are some shots of mine...


 hi there! very nice watch look like a rolex to me from afar steinhart make this watch very nice i like one am gonna save to get this one would prefer GMT forty four! by the way its look very nice on your wrist!|>


----------



## mrfloopy

Aha, unlike the O44 GMT, this one doesn't say PROFESSIONAL on the dial _as well as on the rehaut_! I was rather _meh_ about the O44 GMT as yet another homage to the big R, but this non-GMT one is growing on me&#8230;


----------



## H.Solo

I favoured the automatic over the GMT mainly for the uncluttered dial and the nice and simple bezel... just looks "right" to me...

(With the 44 GMTs it seems to be the same dial as with the 42mm Ocean GMT - while this one seems to be new and specially made for this watch - it even has a little "sparkle" to it... almost a metallic kind-of-look)


----------



## mrfloopy

Chromejob said:


> Yep, same pics as before. Some of those dial markers are not centered....[1] :think: but otherwise, I think it's a damn find looking timepiece.
> 
> I can't help but notice that the OBDLC has been featured on the home page for a while ... must be selling briskly.
> 
> [1] I.e., the lume dot is not centered on the steel marker, giving a wall-eyed look. I'm sure it's not the case on production models.


Rather than the bezel lume dot not being centred, it looks to me like the lume dot actually sits on top of the bezel sapphire, so what you can see in angled views is the reflection of the underside of the lume dot on the silver of the triangle beneath! I don't know whether there's a hole part way through the bezel sapphire for the lume dot to sit in, or wether the bezel lume dot is stuck on top of the sapphire. In any case, to me it would seem better for the bezel lume dot to be totally under the sapphire.


----------



## TrevortdogR

bankmind80 said:


> Thanks for the info mate! I'm really interested in the Triton 100 ATM, but I'm not sure if I like that black DLC coating, I much prefer the brushed stainless steel version that I have seen in previous released models with the stainless steel bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 403011


I agree with you the brushed does look better and I own the 100atm 2 tone one.


----------



## watch.aholic

Did anyone else notice that virtually every other Ocean 1 and Ocean 44 is out of stock at the moment, with Steinhart. Is it merely a coincidence or a ploy to sell maximum number of Ocean 44 Auto on its launch?


----------



## ancient_mariner

Beauty!


----------



## bertulis

watch.aholic said:


> Did anyone else notice that virtually every other Ocean 1 and Ocean 44 is out of stock at the moment, with Steinhart. Is it merely a coincidence or a ploy to sell maximum number of Ocean 44 Auto on its launch?


I had pondered this when they released the GMT version..everyone was so excited about the release of the 44, and bought as soon as it came out. Coincidence that it was the pricier GMT version that was released first? Good business thinking.


----------



## Chromejob

(tongue in cheek) Okay, guys, welcome to the world of dive watches. ;-) A two-colored bezel color isn't unusual (perhaps just to some of us, if we look at certain brands 99% of the time), it's rather common. Swapping out a GMT-Ocean or "GMT-Master" bezel insert doesn't provide the equivalent function -- what is being highlighted is the first 15 or 20 mins (I've never had a satisfactory answer as to why the discrepancy) after the bezel index. Do you "gotta have it?" Probably not. I consider it more of a "Japanese diver" design touch.


----------



## delco714

With all due respect, puttingthe gmt bezel on a non-gmt functioning watch is really dumb. If you like the bezel soooo much, then buy the gmt version and get the non-gmt bezel with it as well to switch it up. That makes way more sense.


----------



## Chromejob

mrfloopy said:


> Rather than the bezel lume dot not being centred, it looks to me like the lume dot actually sits on top of the bezel sapphire, so what you can see in angled views is the reflection of the underside of the lume dot on the silver of the triangle beneath! ... it would seem better for the bezel lume dot to be totally under the sapphire.


Uhhh.... :roll: I'm talking about the hour markers. Those round thingies on the dial.


----------



## richc1958

My next watch


----------



## antonis_ch

Looks realy nice! Enjoy it!


----------



## richc1958

Any idea out there how the sapphire crystal bezel's durability is? i honestly have never heard of this before...It looks great


----------



## Cali kid

Jumped right on the GMT Ocean 44 pepsi bezel and it was more than i expected, now is see the three hand and it makes since to be cheaper using the eta2824! Before i saw the three hand i had said no way too much like the DSSD but i'm rethinking this because i dont think you can find a watch this nice for under 500 bucks! My GMT model..


----------



## richc1958

My Ocean 44 auto arrives Monday cant wait
*
*


----------



## Cdn328is

In all honesty, I can't get over the fact that steinhart used what seems to be the exact same dial size as the 42mm version...I just find the proportions all wrong with this. Could it just be the pictures?


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

Cdn328is said:


> In all honesty, I can't get over the fact that steinhart used what seems to be the exact same dial size as the 42mm version...I just find the proportions all wrong with this.


It is common practice in the watch industry. Even the higher end watch companies do it. Not too long ago, Rolex introduced larger diameter watches with thicker bezels. Those appear to be using the same size dials as their smaller brothers. In fact, doesn't the DSSD have the same size dial as the 40 mm Submariner? I think the engraved Rehaut was used to compensate for the extra 3 mm.

Someone please correct me on this if I am wrong...:-s


----------



## Cdn328is

It looks like it does, but the bezel from inner edge to outer edge also looks to be the same thickness (when looking straight at it) as the 40mm sub...What I don't like about the ocean 44 is that the bezel is WAY thicker (again inner to outer edge) and the tapering rehaut enhances the impression. I found the dial on the ocean one to be slightly too small VS the overall size of the case and bezel...if it's the same size in the 44 it just looks completely out of proportion with the rest of the watch...I would have to see one in the metal to pass a final judgment, but all the pictures I see point to the same direction.

I think that the debaufre version (ocean 1 magnum) featured a larger dial than the 42mm counterpart, making it a more balanced watch overall...Just my $0.02

For comparison:


----------



## lgking

I find the '44' to be just an odd looking piece. The rehaut has such a strange slope to it, and the dial does look out of proportion to the rest of the watch. It is a poor attempt at an obvious copy of the DSSD, however with no improvements or innovation (maybe the bezel material...would have to see in person). However...it is a good thing they wrote the word 'watch' on the piece, so I won't confuse it with my cell phone or my reading glasses...

As far as boutique big watches go, I really have much more appreciation for the style and design of the Kemmner Oktopus.


----------



## Kwabbernoot

Cdn328is said:


> In all honesty, I can't get over the fact that steinhart used what seems to be the exact same dial size as the 42mm version...I just find the proportions all wrong with this. Could it just be the pictures?


I do agree with you. It looks like Steinhart lowered the angle of the rehaut to make the watch grow to 44 mm. I think the width of the bezel/rehaut is out of proportion with the diameter of the dial. Bit of a shame. However, they should bring the saffier bezel and the crystal without the cyclops to the Ocean 1 series. Or maybe we will see them back in the Ocean 2 series?


----------



## redmonaco

I've noticed that the hour markers have been moved in a bit (away from the minute track), compared to the 42mm Ocean one. Either that or they have got a bigger dial after all??. Perhaps someone from Steinhart will be along to tell us???, as I have already emailed a couple of weeks ago but got no reply.


----------



## bortas

IMHO, the new 44 doesn't look right. The dial is too small for my taste. But then again, that's just me.

Jerome


----------



## bortas

In reply to post #17, I'm really confused here! How can I be so attracted to such a gaudy watch that advertises its features on the chapter ring?

Jerome


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

bortas said:


> In reply to post #17, I'm really confused here! How can I be so attracted to such a gaudy watch that advertises its features on the chapter ring?
> 
> Jerome


I feel the same way. I've considered, if I get one, sending it to MCWW or IWW to have the chapter ring sterilized or painted black. How do you think that would look?


----------



## bortas

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> I feel the same way. I've considered, if I get one, sending it to MCWW or IWW to have the chapter ring sterilized or painted black. How do you think that would look?


Hmm, I think that the sterile look would be more appropriate for the traditional sub look. Personally, I don't think I would like the look of a plain black chapter ring. At least on my SKX007, the black chapter ring doubles as seconds indicators. But then again, what I like might not be what the next guy likes. To each is his own I guess. 

Jerome


----------



## Watch-U-Say?

Looking at that bezel insert, it seems to me that it could be removed and lumed on the underside. The Omega Ploprof does this, and it would make a HUGE difference. To remove, I'd try heating with a blow dryer and working it with leather gloves back and forth until it spins freely. Use some duct tape to pull it out of the bezel, cool, and lume. Just a thought...


----------



## Full of Days

are there plans to make the ocean 44 auto in black DLC or do they just offer the 42mm Ocean in DLC? Does Steinhart build custom watches? I'd be over the moon with an Ocean 44 auto in DLC black!


----------



## Riker

Hi Full of Days, welcome to Watchuseek & the Steinhart forum...

At present there isn't a release planned for a Ocean 44 DLC however, never say never...

Steinhart does some custom work, mainly projects with watch forums or watch groups. On occassion they have done small one of projects but there are limits to the modifications they will do. You would need to contact them but I would suggest the chances of a having a one off O44 DLC'ed would be likely not to happen. If you were wanting a Ocean 44 DLC'ed there are some 3rd party alternatives. Anyway, contact them & take it from there....

Let us know how you get on...;-)



Full of Days said:


> are there plans to make the ocean 44 auto in black DLC or do they just offer the 42mm Ocean in DLC? Does Steinhart build custom watches? I'd be over the moon with an Ocean 44 auto in DLC black!


----------



## Full of Days

Thanks for the warm welcome! I just ordered an ocean black DLC and Ocean 44 Auto from Gunter today and am looking forward to adding these to the collection! Sorry for the threadjack- I'm going to start a new thread on the following:

Gunter is putting together a price quote on a limited run of the Ocean 44 auto's in Black DLC finish and I want to put a feeler out on the forum for interest in a 44 auto in black DLC finish. Watch for new thread in the next day or two.

Thanks!


----------

